
The Worst for U.S. Renters and Apartment Owners Is yet to Come - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-24/the-worst-for-u-s-renters-and-apartment-owners-is-yet-to-come
======
thephyber
While I am pretty worried about this...

> One in three renters failed to make their full payment in the first week of
> July...

This is pretty common. There are a lot of reasons why a huge portion of US
renters can't manage to get the check into the landlord by the 5th of the
month. Better to check how many are consistently x days (usually 30) behind on
rent.

